# blade wobble



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I had this exact problem with my 12 inch(non sliding, belt driven)...
I tried changing blades, and when i tried moving the blade it didn't seem to wobble only when i cut. 
Took it to a dewalt store and it was the bearings. Not too expensive...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just replaced the inner, outer washer on the arbor....works likes NEW!


----------

